

Alan Kay - Normal Considered Harmful - siteshwar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvmTSpJU-Xc

======
kristianp
This has been on news.yc before, but it's new to me. Even if you don't watch
the full hour, the first 15 minutes or so makes an interesting point about our
lack of knowledge of the pioneers of the field of computer science.

